# Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA on Thinkpad T40

## acidmonkey

I use linux-2.6.34-hardened-r6

It cannot find the drive after loading the kernel but it works on .35 though.

The old driver is fine but I cannot get dma running with it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

acidmonkey,

Migrate to libata

Its normally a udev issue, not a kernel issue.

----------

## acidmonkey

Thanks ok then   :Laughing: 

But the issue is: why did it boot in the first place? It shouln't have.. I'll search for my cd then, been over a year.. just in case.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

acidmonkey,

Its boots because the content of /dev is not required to mount the root filesystem.  /dev is mounted on root and root isn't mounted to read /dev until the kernel mounts it. There is a circular dependency issue there which is broken by the root=/dev/... statement on the kernel line in grub.conf

With that information, the kernel makes its own arrangements for locating and mounting the root filesystem.

The kernel can't use mount either as mount is in  /bin, which is also not available until root is mounted.

----------

